# تعرف على الاتصالات الخلوية بالفلاش؟ هدية لمحبي gsm



## خبير اتصالات (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
فلاش جميل جدا لمعرفه كيف يجري الاتصالات بالموبايل او الانترنت شكرا لعرب هاردوير 
اضغط هذا الرابط 
http://spvp.zesoi.fer.hr/predavanja.html
بعدها انزل لاسفل الصفحة واضغط الفلاش SWF كما موضح:

Telefonija (priprema, snimka, skripta)
slideovi
ISDN (HTML, PDF)
GSM (HTML, PDF)
LEOS (HTML, PDF) 
*(simulacija GSM-a (SWF*


----------



## phd.loay younis (28 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع رائع رائع جدا بارك الله فيك اتشرف بأن اكون اول من يرد عليك


----------



## خبير اتصالات (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بك اخي لؤي ولكن 
لدي تعليق هذا موقع المهندسين العرب وتوقيعك باللغه العبريه ؟؟


----------



## ElMazagangy (7 مايو 2010)

إيه الفلاش الرائع ده
وإزاى موضوع زى ده مايكونش عليه ردود خالص.
أنا شفت فكرته بس لقيته جميل جداً بس لسه مجربتوش.


----------



## العبادي_079 (8 مايو 2010)

*شكراً حبيبي والله يعطيك الف عافيه على الفلاش وعلى الموضوع *


----------



## بدرالدين أحمد (10 مايو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووور


----------



## golden hunter (12 مايو 2010)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## acbayern (14 مايو 2010)

شكراً حبيبي والله يعطيك الف عافيه على الفلاش


----------



## Eng.Sulaiman (18 مايو 2010)

جدا جدا جدا رائع ............ والله مو عارف اعبرلك عن شكري الجزيل على هذا الفلاش الرائع

انا طالب هندسة اتصالات وقاعد اخذ مادة wireless communication حاليا وجدا استفدت 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## modyz5 (25 يوليو 2010)

بجد روعة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## * AishA * (25 يوليو 2010)

thank u for this nice flash :75::75:​


----------



## nooralhaq (25 يوليو 2010)

الله يرضى عنك اخي الكريم


----------



## HSPA (27 يوليو 2010)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانئ عبد الصمد (7 أغسطس 2010)

عرض ممتاز جداً


----------



## abdelhak34t (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 

اريد شرحا لهدا *على هذا الفلاش الرائع*


----------



## skoflied (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## HSPA (18 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع الله يعطيك العافية​


----------

